# ponds



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

been goin to a new pond with a buddy. done fairly well in bass between 1.5lbs and 2. caught many on jig,buzzbaits,yum money minnow, and actually caught my first walleye out of this pond(big suprise). was wondering what you all like this time of year searching for a bit bigger fish in ponds any help would be greatly appreciated thnx


----------



## Kal3615 (Aug 16, 2021)

jason_0545 said:


> been goin to a new pond with a buddy. done fairly well in bass between 1.5lbs and 2. caught many on jig,buzzbaits,yum money minnow, and actually caught my first walleye out of this pond(big suprise). was wondering what you all like this time of year searching for a bit bigger fish in ponds any help would be greatly appreciated thnx


Top water when the sun starts setting poppers and frogs have been the best for me. Wacky rigs and Texas rigs have been ok


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Kal3615 said:


> Top water when the sun starts setting poppers and frogs have been the best for me. Wacky rigs and Texas rigs have been ok


Kal3615,
I see you are new to the site.
Welcome!
But Please quit responding/posting on threads from the *Recommended Reading* area located at the bottom of threads pages. Those are all very old threads not meant to be responded to.

Below is the the first post in this old thread from the Recommended Reading area authored by member jason 0545.
Notice the date to the right of where it says:
'Discussion Starter #1 *Sep 26 2013'.

_
jason_0545*
·*Jason Wilcox*
Joined Aug 3, 2011
·
398 Posts
*Discussion Starter · #1 · Sep 26, 2013*
Select for moderation

_been goin to a new pond with a buddy. done fairly well in bass between 1.5lbs and 2. caught many on jig,buzzbaits,yum money minnow, and actually caught my first walleye out of this pond(big suprise). was wondering what
*__*_

That above date ( Sep 26, 2013) is the date this old thread was originally started.
And this old thread is in the Recommended Reading area and not meant to be replied to.


----------



## Kal3615 (Aug 16, 2021)

Ok sorry I


fastwater said:


> Kal3615,
> I see you are new to the site.
> Welcome!
> But Please quit responding/posting on threads from the Recommended Reading area. Those are all very old threads not meant to be responded to.
> Thanks


yah I see now sorry


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Kal3615 said:


> Ok sorry I
> yah I see now sorry


No problem at all.
Welcome to the site.
Looking forward to more of those cool PB pics from you.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I wacky rig Senko type worms, dark colors work well for me.


----------

